# IPT - Impact Minerals



## Freeballinginawetsuit (11 December 2006)

*IPT-Impact Minerals*

Any opinions from the experts on IPT's tenements and SP, this is a newbie to the market.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 December 2006)

Well not much interest from other ASF punters on this thread.
IPT has gone up 30 odd percent since the last post and is sitting at highs after today's close.
Still moderate volumes and thin spreads, but this is a newbie and now its past its initial highs, I think I might hang around a bit longer.
I have a small position in this one, so DYOR as I haven't


----------



## LifeisShort (12 December 2006)

I like this one too. Tried to get in on IPO but was rejected. Will try to get in again. I think it has lots of potential plus JORC uranium resource helps.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 December 2006)

I'm out of IPT for now, what a little money spinner over the last few days  , hope some others made a few bucks.


----------



## LifeisShort (3 February 2007)

Anyone still following this one. With imminent results from rockchip samples on their uranium tenements could be an interesting play. The results should be out very shorty. The price is almost back to IPO which makes this stock IMO untouched by speculators as of now......It could spike if the results are positive.

Doing some research, this company has excellent people behind it. Is funded as it has Chinese backers and has other interests in nickel etc. I'm going to have a punt....


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 February 2011)

Bit of a breakout today Life?  Volume spike too.  Volume unlikely to be as large tomorrow.  If it's >1mill, looks like a buy perhaps.


----------



## Telamelo (3 September 2016)

IPT has received assays grading up to 3,146 g/t (101 ounces) silver from the second diamond hole drilled at the Silica Hill discovery within the 100% owned Commonwealth Project in New South Wales.

The overall intercept for hole CMIPT011 is 48.6 metres at 137 g/t silver and 0.5 g/t gold from 122 metres.

Assays for the third diamond hole at Silica Hill are pending as drilling continues at the Welcome Jack prospect.

Dr Mike Jones, managing director, commented: “To get grades this good in this particular part of the system is very encouraging for further high-grade mineralisation at depth.

“We look forward to further drilling as we continue in our search to uncover what lies beneath Silica Hill”.

Drill hole results

CMIPT011 is the second of three holes drilled at Silica Hill.

The first hole, CMIPT043 produced 68 metres at 0.5 g/t gold, 43 g/t silver, 0.2% zinc and 0.1% lead or 1.3 g/t gold equivalent from 99 metres.

The second hole, CMIPT011 has produced 48.6 metres at 137 g/t silver and 0.5 g/t gold or 2.5 g/t gold equivalent from 122 metres depth.

This included the upper silver rich part of 1.75 metres at 1,785 g/t silver, 1.8 g/t gold from 147.7 metres including 0.9 metres at 3,146 g/t silver and 2.4 g/t gold.

It also included a lower gold rich zone of 23 metres at 224 g/t silver, 1.0 g/t gold from 147.7 metres including 1.1 metres at 4.7 g/t gold and 23 g/t silver.

Significant silver-gold mineralisation has now been intersected over an area of 200 metres by 100 metres and down to a depth of 100 metres below surface.

Next steps at Silica Hill

Drilling at Silica Hill consisted of three diamond holes with assays from the third hole still pending.

The third hole intersected the widest zone of mineralisation being a 70 metre thick zone of vein and disseminated sulphide mineralisation.

Down hole electromagnetic surveys will now be completed at Silica Hill.

All data from Silica Hill and the other prospects tested in this drill programme is now being compiled to prioritise follow up drilling.

Analysis

Assays from the second diamond hole at Silica Hill show exceptional silver grades and indicate that the silver and gold grade is increasing with depth.

Furthermore, assays from the third hole, which intersected the widest mineralised zone of the three holes are pending and will be highly anticipated as Impact looks to uncover an economic resource.

The company will continue to be leveraged to exploration upside as it awaits assays and diamond drilling continues at the Welcome Jack prospect.

The share price climbed higher again intra-day on the news, currently trading at $0.035.

The Commonwealth project and also Impact’s Broken Hill platinum-copper-nickel project are part of the investment agreement between Impact and Squadron Resources Pty Ltd.

Squadron is part of the Minderoo Group which represents the philanthropic and business interests of Andrew and Nicola Forrest.

Squadron has 90 days to make a decision to invest a further $1 million into either or both projects, which could provide Impact with valuable funding.

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...1-ounces-of-silver-at-commonwealth-70824.html

DYOR


----------



## Craton (26 November 2018)

31 Oct 2018 update to the market reads in part:

Impact Minerals Limited (ASX:IPT) has been advised by junior TSX:V listed company BlueBird Battery Metals Inc (TSX:V BATT) that due to recent market conditions the proposed joint venture over Impact’s Broken Hill project as announced on 11 July 2018 can no longer take place.

This now gives Impact the opportunity to review its plans for the project at a time of record prices for palladium, which have moved from US$500 per ounce to US$1,100 per ounce over the past five years, in light of the very high grades of that metal and other Platinum Group Metals previously discovered by Impact at Broken Hill.

Impact’s drilling campaigns at the Red Hill and Platinum Springs prospects returned some of the highest reported drill grades in Australia for platinum group metals (PGM’s). . .


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

Craton said:


> Impact’s drilling campaigns at the Red Hill and Platinum Springs prospects returned some of the highest reported drill grades in Australia for platinum group metals (PGM’s). . .



From what I can tell, some assays still outstanding from recent drilling to define prospects better.


----------



## barney (22 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> From what I can tell, some assays still outstanding from recent drilling to define prospects better.





Yep, drilling at Broken Hill project started late August ... Hoping for results early October.

Whoever does their presentations and diagrams is excellent ....... Great colours and clear .... nice to see some artistic flair


----------



## Craton (24 March 2021)

One of Impact Minerals drill programs scheduled for the next 6 months.

*ON THE CHARGE AT APSLEY.*
Impact Minerals Limited is pleased to announce it has identified multiple drill targets for porphyry copper-gold at its Apsley Prospect in the Lachlan Fold Belt of New South Wales.

• Drill targets of significant size and depth extent have been defined by chargeability and resistivity anomalies in new ground Induced Polarisation (IP) data at Apsley.

• The IP anomalies occur within the core zone of a large 2,000 m long by 500 m wide soil geochemistry anomaly defined by copper-gold-platinum-palladium, a metal assemblage characteristic of alkalic porphyry deposits such as Cadia-Ridgeway.

• The core is surrounded by a halo of zinc-lead-manganese covering several square kilometres and together these define a text book example of a “zinc doughnut”, a pattern well recognised and understood in porphyry copper-gold exploration and present around major deposits globally.

• A set of priority targets have been identified in the IP and soil geochemistry data which have been fast-tracked for drilling.

• A drill rig has been secured and will commence drill testing as soon as practicable after the receipt of statutory approvals, expected by early March.

• Detailed mapping and sampling along the IP traverses as well as drill pad preparation is in progress.


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2021)

This looks sort of interesting. Although, ramping 500 ppm Cu is a bit deceiving. Isn't that just 0.0005%. Maybe just an indicator of what might be there.


----------



## Sean K (28 July 2021)

Been following this because of their attempted ramping of 500ppm of Cu as being significant.

I really like their honesty with their latest intro slide on their 15 Jul presentation.

"Rolling the dice"?? Maybe they should start with "Throwing Darts"


----------



## Craton (28 July 2021)

Ya gotta like a little bit of  spruiking eh!


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2021)

Still following the dice rolling, dart throwers here. I thought the recent farm-in with IGO might have sparked some interest, which it did, for about 4 hrs, then, pfffft.

2b shares on issue trading at 0.015 means they need a little bit of volume to move. Might pay to consolidate some shares at some point. Market cap at $30m. Probably means they only need to hit something of slight interest with one of those darts and they could be off and running. But, might be better going down to Crown with a C note and put it on black.

Latest preso here. They're searching for the right meme rocks I suppose.


----------



## Craton (12 November 2021)

Twiggy had a major holding sometime ago which lifted the SP. Seems he has moved on so there'd be a reason for that and, no doubt the long SP decline reflects this as well.

Edit: From memory, IPT didn't have any other tenements outside of B/Hill area back in Twiggy's time.


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2021)

Craton said:


> Twiggy had a major holding sometime ago which lifted the SP. Seems he has moved on so there'd be a reason for that and, no doubt the long SP decline reflects this as well.
> 
> Edit: From memory, IPT didn't have any other tenements outside of B/Hill area back in Twiggy's time.




They've got some 'large strategic ground' so they say with every project. That does sound like rolling the dice, as they say. They do make a good powerpoint presentation: Nice font. I like the colour combo. And I especially like the contour lines on their background, which only an ex-AJ would notice.


----------

